#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  In need of Indian Boiler Regulation docment(pdf)

## mech.satish

sir,,,


Please upload the document of above subject...
i am searching for long time...

thanks in advance
satishSee More: In need of Indian Boiler Regulation docment(pdf)

----------


## sarkar_anu@rediffmail.com

I have IBR 2007 version.If you need, then pls give me your email id.

----------


## khurmi

kindly send me to khurmikhurmi@gmail.com

----------


## sprashant5

Dear Sir,

i need IBR plus any additional material which will help for IBR piping

my mail id is sprashant5@yahoo.co.in

thanks in advance

----------


## sskctx

Sir,

Kindly send me to sskctx@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## veer

Please somebody send me IBR 2007.........
mail veeru_580@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance

----------


## deyprasen

kindly send me to prasenjitd@in.dclgroup.com

Thanks & Regards 
Prasenjit

----------


## andrewsymnds12

kindly mail me to andrewsymnds12@yahoo.com

----------


## onni22

kindly mail me to onni22@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

please send me to janakiraman.malliga@gmail.com

----------


## chezy

please send a copy to chezyy@gmail.com

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## shfsart

kindly mail me to : info@rayanpayasahar.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## sameerpatil

kindly mail me to mr.sameerlala@rediffmail.com

See More: In need of Indian Boiler Regulation docment(pdf)

----------


## hiranmoybiswas

will you please mail me the IBR..
it will be a great help to me
hiranmoy.biswas@ymail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## krishna1987

Please mail me at shashankrao007@gmail.com

----------


## Bobypr

Complete IBR is officially available at this site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this helps

Regards

----------


## mo736

> I have IBR 2007 version.If you need, then pls give me your email id.



Would you please send me too?
Your prompt answer is highly appreciated.

Thanks & Regards.
mo736.amir@gmail.com

----------


## dineshh

Kindlymail me the IBR..
surajsons@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## mbc.engg

> I have IBR 2007 version.If you need, then pls give me your email id.



Please share here. Thanks in advance.

----------


## purav

Dear anu kindly mail me on : purav_patel2007@yahoo.com
Thank you!!!

----------


## amacathot06

> I have IBR 2007 version.If you need, then pls give me your email id.



Dear Friend
pls send a copy to my mail id. amacathot06@gmail.com
thats quite urgent friend.
thanks

----------


## ayyazveer

Hi Dear,

my e-mail addres:        ayyazakram@yahoo.com
I am waiting now.

Thanks in advance..............................


Regards

----------


## Sanjay Deshpande

kindly send me to sdeshpande_2006@rediffmail.com. 
thanks - deshpande

----------


## khurmi

kindly upload it in 4shared.com

----------


## amacathot06

Dear friends

Finaly i find IBR-2010 latest. the link is here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


i hope it will give solution.See More: In need of Indian Boiler Regulation docment(pdf)

----------


## shfsart

Thank you very much "amacathot06".
Regards

----------


## andrewsymnds12

please send me to andrewsymnds12@gmail.com. Thanks in advance

----------


## purav

Dear anu my e-mail id is:-purav_patel2007@yahoo.com 
Kindly mail me!!
Thanks in advance

----------


## Harishchopr

Kindly send it to mee.. harishchopr@gmaill.com

----------


## prashantdhakate

kindly send me also a IBR copy at prashu_dhakate2005@yahoo.co.in

----------


## emintugluoglu

File is deleted.
Could anyone re-load please.

----------


## faiz_oe

could anyone send the latest IBR to me at faiz_oe@yahoo.com

Many Thanks

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Sarkar anu,
I need the 2007 version of ibr for may day today doubts to be cleared in piping area.
Can you please send me: My email <rsmymas@gmail.com>
Thanks & regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## tobbe

plz send me too

i urgently need this :

briik_family@yahoo.com

tanx in advance

----------


## juhrilover

> Dear friends
> 
> Finaly i find IBR-2010 latest. the link is here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The file is deleted. Could you please, or somebody, upload it again.
Thanks

----------


## tobbe

there is no such file.

plz send it to me briik_family@yahoo.com

tanx

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear  amacathot06,
The 4shared link is invalid. Pl. reload in new link.
Thanks & regards,


rsmyegpet.See More: In need of Indian Boiler Regulation docment(pdf)

----------


## prithwi.chandra

please send me to prithwi.chandra@gmail.com Thanks in advance..

----------


## prithwi.chandra

please send me Indian boiler regulation to prithwi.chandra@gmail.com

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Sarkar,
Please send me the IBR 2007 for reference of ibr piping.
My email Id: rsmymas@gmail.com

Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet.

----------


## rsmyegpet

DEar sarkar_anu@rediffmail.com ,
Please send me IBR 2007. It is a long searched piece of treasure.
My email: rsmymas@gmail.com
Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## aroy_ch

Dear Sarkar
Please send me the IBR document at aroychaudhuri@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## mrbeen

any one please reupload IBR...

Thanks in advance

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please reupload

----------


## zalam4u

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## githkal

pl send me the same to kalgith@rediffmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## zalam4u

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## karthickusipl

Kindly share the link so that everybody can utilize ... Pls

----------

